# How much is 10 acres of spruce worth in quesnel bc?



## iceaxe (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm buying the property and seller appears to want $5k for the timber. The trees are around 12 inches in diameter. I would guess only about 6 acres are heavily wooded. Some areas are sparse and have poplars.


----------



## madhatte (Nov 7, 2011)

This is a tough one to answer, because there is a lot of pertinent information missing from your post. A better question would be, "What is 10 acres of spruce worth to YOU?" If you sit on it a bit, it might be worth quite a bit, and more so if you commit to a management strategy. It might be worth nothing to you if you want to clear the land for pasture or something. Five grand seems like a pretty decent deal, but I'm not the one making the decision. For better information, you're going to want to consult a local forester.


----------



## RPM (Nov 7, 2011)

iceaxe said:


> I'm buying the property and seller appears to want $5k for the timber. The trees are around 12 inches in diameter. I would guess only about 6 acres are heavily wooded. Some areas are sparse and have poplars.



Small sawlog sort...I'm guessing about $35 -45/m3. Depends on tall they are, how long a bottom log they can get out of it and overall quality. Remember that is a gross price before your costs - which include felling, skidding, processing and trucking. Most mills will go to a 4" top, but since it is private land they may want you to give to 6" top. Call West Fraser Mills and ask for their log buyer. He will tell you what they are worth and if they are interested. Don't pre-cut anything until you have someone to buy the timber b/c they will have their own log specs (lengths and top dia.) and priced accordingly.

I should add that selling to a mill is sometimes the easiest but often the seller (you) may not always get the best price. The mill will want your best logs only and to them you are selling pretty small volume of logs. You are getting convenience if you need to sell it but like madhatte said it might be better to sit on them. However, spruce is spruce and value wise isn't going to appreciate much in 5 - 10 years. The overall value of the land may be worth more with the timber kept on it, rather than pillaging it now for a quick $$.

Why is the price of the timber not included in the overall price of the land?


----------



## iceaxe (Nov 7, 2011)

RPM said:


> Small sawlog sort...I'm guessing about $35 -45/m3. Depends on tall they are, how long a bottom log they can get out of it and overall quality. Remember that is a gross price before your costs - which include felling, skidding, processing and trucking. Most mills will go to a 4" top, but since it is private land they may want you to give to 6" top. Call West Fraser Mills and ask for their log buyer. He will tell you what they are worth and if they are interested. Don't pre-cut anything until you have someone to buy the timber b/c they will have their own log specs (lengths and top dia.) and priced accordingly.
> 
> I should add that selling to a mill is sometimes the easiest but often the seller (you) may not always get the best price. The mill will want your best logs only and to them you are selling pretty small volume of logs. You are getting convenience if you need to sell it but like madhatte said it might be better to sit on them. However, spruce is spruce and value wise isn't going to appreciate much in 5 - 10 years. The overall value of the land may be worth more with the timber kept on it, rather than pillaging it now for a quick $$.
> 
> Why is the price of the timber not included in the overall price of the land?




Thanks, guys. The appraiser gave a market value exclusive of the timber value, if any. Seller stubbornly wants $5k above apprasied value of land. I'd probably use some of the logs to build log cabin and would not rape the land just to get $5k.


----------



## slowp (Nov 7, 2011)

With that small of a parcel, should you decide to log it, you might also wait to see if anybody is working nearby. That saves you a little bit on the move in/move out costs. 

I'm no expert on that area, but the spruce I've been in did not hold up well after a partial cut (shelterwood). The leave trees blew over due to the shallow roots.


----------



## iceaxe (Nov 7, 2011)

slowp said:


> With that small of a parcel, should you decide to log it, you might also wait to see if anybody is working nearby. That saves you a little bit on the move in/move out costs.
> 
> I'm no expert on that area, but the spruce I've been in did not hold up well after a partial cut (shelterwood). The leave trees blew over due to the shallow roots.



Interesting points. Originally, he asked a huge premium over market value. I wish people would understand that they should price things at market value and supply as much info as possilbe and not hope that some rich dumb city guy comes along.


----------

